# Do you pull your own weight?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I see a lot of folks wearing a call but they don;t blow it. I believe most folks are a little intimated. The may not think that their calling is good enough. Generally speaking geese like to hear a fair amount of calling. Mix your calling in with those who are experienced. Your calling will help tremendiously. It fills in the sound. It makes it much easier for the head callers to sound better. Other callers have time to get a breath. Start simple. Learn a good cluck. Ibelieve good clucking is one of the most important calls. A few years ago I watched a world titled goose caller hunting small canadas. He was calling by himself. He sounded like crap. One guy cannot sound like a whole flock of geese. I know it sounds ok on a tape or on a calling routine but get it out in the open field and its not right. Three callers of average will beat out a world champ any day. You don't have to be world class to call . Others will cover your mistakes Start simpel. Idont care what you blow just blow it! ps The titled caller shot 0 geese that morning good luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good advice.

If I were to add anything, I would say to look into a call now and not in Sept/Oct. It will take awhile to feel comfortable blowing. I always stress keeping your call in the vehicle to blow to and from work.

And Old Hunter is also right on another thing. Don't feel you have to be a master. There's a lot of pitches to learn on a goose call. The best place to start is learn a few notes that you're confident in. Like Old Hunter said, some backup clucks will help support the main caller nicely.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree that having more callers make things sound a lot better, even if they're just blowing a few clucks on a cheap call. I'll also admit to being intimidated at times when hunting with other guys who are better callers. I really need to invest in a good call and start practicing so I'm ready for the season...it's already just a few months away!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good points! My buddies always leave the calling up to me, and I'm always telling them to get on that call.. In order to sound like geese you need more than one person calling.. I got to hunt with the OLD HUNTER live in the flesh, and by him adding clucks to the mix, the geese were bombing in... TOo bad it was Snow goose season.....

" I can get 20 dobies, for his trigger fanger"

keep it reel
maddy


----------

